# Mendini violins



## flamencosketches

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mendini-So...hash=item1eeeb25edd:m:m8JEEoDMnLnrvN7yy5vikng

Is anyone familiar with these? I'm no violinist, but I saw this on Ebay and that price is almost too good to pass up. I'd love to have one just to have, and maybe learn the basics. I'm a recording artist so I'm always looking to expand the instruments I can use in my music. I played bass for years in my high school orchestra, and I play guitar, so strings are not totally foreign to me. I am sure I could pick it up with relative ease. That being said, I'm not going to invest thousands into one when I have no idea if I will enjoy or stick with the instrument.

So what's the verdict here? Utterly worthless garbage? Halfway decent? I figure if I pick one up and really hate it, I'm only out $60, but if I like it even the tiniest bit, it may be worth my time. My main fear is getting one and hating it so much that I form an aversion to the instrument in general and never return :lol: Outside of that, though, I'm tempted. My other (and perhaps smarter) choice is save my money for a few months and finally get myself a decent classical guitar.


----------



## caters

I'm not familiar with their violins but I have a flute of the same brand and I think it is decent for a beginner level instrument.


----------

